

Software is 20% technology and 80% psychology - svec
http://www.saidsvec.com/2009/05/11/technology-vs-psychology/
Do you write software for a living?  Or design hardware?  Or maybe some of each?  While the particular projects any two software or hardware designers do may be worlds apart, we can characterize what we do in the same way: our work is 20% technology and 80% psychology.
======
thomasfl
Ssh, don't tell the aspbergers.

